# Help with Traffic Fine



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

Hi!

I have a question about a recent traffic fine that I hope someone can help me with!

I have just got this speeding fine and it's for AED 1,000 that I have to go to the police station and pay (presumably to win some points!). Additionally, if I don't want the car impounded for 30 days then I have to pay AED 3,000 (so they can have it as a rental car will be cheaper!). 

The question I have is whether there is a time limit on paying either of these fines or can it run through until my registration is due and whether this will have any implications?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It needs to be paid before your registration, and yes, on paper it looks like a good move to get your car impounded and rent another one.

BUT

The police charge you for impounding your car.

Incidentally, a 1000 fine +impound means you were doing over 60kph above the speed limit....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and just to add, are you a smoggy?


----------



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

Cheers for that - any idea how much they charge you for the impounding??


And yes, one of the luckier ones in life! C'mon Boro!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mark_boro19 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a question about a recent traffic fine that I hope someone can help me with!
> 
> ...


1000 AED what were you doing 1 million miles per hour ?

From personal experience ......  .... My fine was for a far lessor violation but as it says on the txt that you would have received re the time limit for you to present yourself and your licence to the boys in green ....30 days or they WILL impound your car ! ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It needs to be paid before your registration, and yes, on paper it looks like a good move to get your car impounded and rent another one.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...




Cheers AC thought it must have been something like that !! ....


----------



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> 1000 AED what were you doing 1 million miles per hour ?
> 
> From personal experience ......  .... As it says on the txt that you would have received re the time limit for you to present yourself and your licence to the boys in green ....30 days or they WILL impound your car ! ....


No, I didn't quite make it to the million mark as a Boy in Green jumped out from a bush to take a photo. It doesn't say that in the text. It just says "....requires vehicle impounding, Violating driver to be present or else the vehicle will be impounded for a month...."


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mark_boro19 said:


> No, I didn't quite make it to the million mark as a Boy in Green jumped out from a bush to take a photo. It doesn't say that in the text. It just says "....requires vehicle impounding, Violating driver to be present or else the vehicle will be impounded for a month...."


When I had to front up it was not just to any police station it had to be one of the few that are nominated or the main Traffic Branch over near terminal 2 at the back end of Deira ... the latter was more convenient so thats where I went !

Easy ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

May be its a* "go to jail directly to jail, don't pass go" *for the vehicle, for that sort of offence for the vehicle ... I guess you'll find out soon enough ... good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Break the law and you suffer the consequences.

I am surprised no posters are taking issue with someone breaking the speed limit by such a margin....

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mark_boro19 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a question about a recent traffic fine that I hope someone can help me with!
> 
> ...


I pay mine on the dubai police website by credit card after I get the text message saying gotcha, they send a referance number with it.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Break the law and you suffer the consequences.
> 
> I am surprised no posters are taking issue with someone breaking the speed limit by such a margin....
> 
> -


No surprise at all. Victimless crime. No accidents caused. Please continue past go!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mark_boro19 said:


> Cheers for that - any idea how much they charge you for the impounding??
> 
> 
> And yes, one of the luckier ones in life! C'mon Boro!


last year it was 100 AED per day... i paid 1500 AED for 2 weeks, it's still cheaper than to rent a car... good car i mean ))


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Break the law and you suffer the consequences.
> 
> I am surprised no posters are taking issue with someone breaking the speed limit by such a margin....
> 
> -


Gave advice on what needs to be done, but no empathy at all for you penance from me if you are in excess of 60 K's above ... 

I have no issue with others generally and don't care what the excuse are unless perhaps someone is dying and then only marginal ... I'm definitely with Elphaba on this one .... !! .... 

We're not talking 10 or 20 KPH ..... so i'll stick my head on the chopping block ....bye !!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I pay mine on the dubai police website by credit card after I get the text message saying gotcha, they send a referance number with it.


When its in red Stew (demerit points involved) you still have to front up ....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My car had a month long holiday last year courtesy of Dubai`s finest and there was no impound charge. You can wait untill anytime before your registration is up to leave it so i waited until i was going on 3 weeks vacation and arranged a hire car for a week from the airport when i came back, so pretty painless really.

The impound was at the Police College in Um Suquem street so I just drove up to the Bur Dubai traffic department ( In Al Quoz, like that makes sense) did the paper work and said`i`d pay the fine on my return, then drove down to the Police College parked the car in a field of hundreds more and got a cab home.
Getting it back meant a trip to Al Quoz traffic department, joining 3 different queues in two different departments and then back to the College to pick up. 

It`s very easy to do 60k`s over the limit in a good car on the huge roads here, eg the Um Sequem road on the way to motor city had a speed limit of only 80k`s when i was clocked at 140. In my opinion anyone who considers 140 dangerous on that stretch of road should not be driving. Before anyone cries on about it being 60 ove rthe limit please think before you type. The road is a 5 lane motorway and its just over 85mph, if there is anyone here that has never done 85mph on a motorway i`d say you need to get a better car!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

So chew my head off I really don't care ..... +60 is +60 and you know damn well you wouldn't do it back in your own country, so why here .... or may be you would !! Besides ..... cars don't make the difference at all, you can get an old heap of crap that can still do 160 KPH ..!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> When its in red Stew (demerit points involved) you still have to front up ....


I have only had 3 speeding fines in just over two years and no black points!!
I know you have gained black points (you said so yourself) so where do we head now.:clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> I have only had 3 speeding fines in just over two years and no black points!!
> I know you have gained black points (you said so yourself) so where do we head now.:clap2:


Agreed Stewart ..... but that as I said the other afternoon when we were having a few bevys was supposedly for crossing a solid white line at an intersection divide when supposedly observed by a motor bike cop ... not going to beat that rap...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> My car had a month long holiday last year courtesy of Dubai`s finest and there was no impound charge. You can wait untill anytime before your registration is up to leave it so i waited until i was going on 3 weeks vacation and arranged a hire car for a week from the airport when i came back, so pretty painless really. =QUOTE]
> 
> That's a good solution, but not in summer... Imagine your car will stay 30 days on summer heat, full of dust... auch... I'd rather pay 100AED per day to save my "baby" from torture


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Agreed Stewart ..... but that as I said the other afternoon when we were having a few bevys was supposedly for crossing a solid white line at an intersection divide when supposedly observed by a motor bike cop ... not going to beat that rap...


I agree about the speed of the bloke to cop a 1000 dirham fine, mine have never been near that ammount.

But what you did must be considered more dangerous to lose black points, well more dangerous in the eyes of the law. Thats a scary thought


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

A you can see on Dubai Police website, exceeding speed limit by more than 60kph leads to 1000 dhs fine, 12 blackpoints and 30 days car confiscation.

http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/en...1137&num2=INF&num=INF&mainlayid=196&ItmType=4


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link very useful.

I find it so bizarre that "Causing death of others" only awards 12 black points but driving under the influence and driving without license plates are both 24 points. How is that possible???  :confused2:


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks for the link very useful.
> 
> I find it so bizarre that "Causing death of others" only awards 12 black points but driving under the influence and driving without license plates are both 24 points. How is that possible???  :confused2:


12 black points are not all the story, people will have to deal with court and pay around 200.000 dirhams to the victim's family, believe me better to use public transport in this country...


----------

